# Show Pigeons



## homer II (Mar 10, 2007)

Kind of new to the pigeon world. I have homers for fun. I know what a show pigeon is but what do you do with them? Do you win prizes , money, etc.? How do you determine what one is the better one? Color, feather placement? 
Just curious incase some day I get into those also.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi HomerII, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Show pigeons is not my field of expertise, but we do have many that do. My small flock are strickly pets. 

We have a section titled "Show Pigeons" that you can find on page one, just scroll down and you will find it.

Some one will be along to help you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi homer II,

Thank you for your interest in Show Pigeons.

I also have homers but accidentally stumbled upon some show type pigeons.

Yep, people show birds and win Ribbons and/or money, and each type of show pigeon has a standard that has to be met.

I'm just letting you know that I'm going to move your thread to the show pigeon forum, and hopefully our show pigeon experts will respond.


----------



## 0pensaysme (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Homer ii,

There are set standards for the pigeon to meet in physical size and colour.

Here's a good webpage http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/sckc/standard.html, that i've found very usefull for the king pigeons.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Npa Book Of Standards*



0pensaysme said:


> Hi Homer ii,
> 
> There are set standards for the pigeon to meet in physical size and colour.
> 
> Here's a good webpage http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/sckc/standard.html, that i've found very usefull for the king pigeons.


Hi HOMER, The National Pigeon Association has a book of standards for show birds. .GEORGE


----------

